# Cool Worm



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out this photo sequence of a wierd worm that came with a coral I just bought. It emerges from a hole after the lights are out and sifts gravel and swallows small particles. I can watch the small bits passing down the length of it and into its hideout. When I put a flashlight on it it will retract into the hole . . . facinating!
Anyone able to ID this?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

could it be a garden eel? my gf was just talking to me about these things


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have those odd worms too in my tank! I always wondered what they were...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Defo not an eel. They look more like little tiny snakes.

No idea what it is but that sure is one neat hitchhiker!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

yeeeps... that's creepy. Cool, but creepy.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Defo not an eel. They look more like little tiny snakes.
> 
> No idea what it is but that sure is one neat hitchhiker!


did you look at the eel I suggested, they are cool though!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BA scarborough had them for a while..apparently hard to keep as they're plankton eaters, but I'm guessing with a decent fuge or UTC's golden pearls you'd be able to keep them ok.

I thought about getting them too  Neat little buggers. Pretty cool when you see 10 - 15 of them in the same tank. They had a display at the Osaka aquarium with them in there...neat guys


----------



## Sand-Dollar (Nov 30, 2008)

It's definitely a worm but I have not found out what kind yet. Web searches are inconclusive so far . . . as long as its not harmful I'll just let it be. Very interesting to observe.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol... the end is like a y when it is eating ...... just a regular(sw) worm , i have them too ...


----------

